# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Libro " Grandes Presas " Iberdrola

## manuelra

Hola alguien sabe como puedo conseguir el libro " Grandes Presas de Iberdrola"?? en el, aparecen todas las presas que tienen en España con sus fotos y datos, un saludo

----------


## tescelma

No conozco ese libro, seguro que es realmente interesante. Sobre presas de Iberdrola yo conozco los siguientes:

- Luces del Duero I 1993 I
Alfonso Carlos Saiz Valdivielso

- Luces del Duero 1900-1970 (2009)
Álvaro Chapa, Pablo Diaz Morlán, Gerardo F. Kurtz 

- Luces del Tajo I 1994 I
Alfonso Carlos Saiz Valdivielso 

- Luces del Sil I 1995 I
Alfonso Carlos Saiz Valdivielso 

- Luces del Jucar I 1996 I
Alfonso Carlos Saiz Valdivielso

Aunque solo tengo el enlace al segundo, Luces del Duero 1900-1970 (2009). Seguro que os gusta, es muy interesante, relata la construcción de las grandes presas del sistema Duero.

http://www.iberdrola.es/webibd/gc/pr...uces_duero.pdf

SALUDOS

----------


## manuelra

Yo tuve la suerte de tenerlo en mis manos, es un libro espectacular, salen unas 61 o 62 fotos de presas con sus caracteristicas ..etc. Por lo que me han dicho hay uno en cada central hidráulica, un saludo.

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Tescelma:
Con tu permiso me he guardado en mi biblioteca este gran libro.

Hace tiempo (como 4 o 5 meses) me enteré que en Salamanca la empresa Iberdrola hizo una exposicion sobre luces del Duero en un salon a la que no pude asistir, me imagino que este libro podrá hacerme una idea de lo que fue.

Un saludo y gracias de nuevo.......................

----------


## TURBINEITOR

He encontrado esto por la red.................

Internes es un mundo maravilloso

salu2

http://www.scribd.com/doc/32548780/F...on-fotografias

http://www.scribd.com/doc/32543001/E...cto-de-energia

http://multimediaprofesionales.iberd...01970,482.html

salu2

----------


## tescelma

> Tescelma:
> Con tu permiso me he guardado en mi biblioteca este gran libro.


El libro no es mío, yo simplemente he puesto el enlace donde Iberdrola lo tiene alojado.

SALUDOS

----------


## TURBINEITOR

De todas formas, gracias por poner el enlace, y a Iberdrola por tener el enlace en la red.

Saludos

Turbineitor

----------


## tescelma

Casualmente he encontrado el libro que solicitaba manuelra, no he podido descargarlo, pero aquí teneis el enlace:

http://es.scribd.com/doc/52006967/Gr...o-de-IBERDROLA

----------

FEDE (18-feb-2015)

----------


## REEGE

Gracias Tescelma... éstas si son auténticas obras de arte!! El Fresnedas y otras muchas que conozco del Guadalquivir comparadas con éstas son juguetes...jejeje

----------


## aberroncho

Gracias Tescelma por este enlace. He comenzado a verlo y aquí hay material suficiente para entretenerme varios días en mis ratos libres.

----------


## perdiguera

> Gracias Tescelma por este enlace. He comenzado a verlo y aquí hay material suficiente para entretenerme varios días en mis ratos libres.


Idem de idem de idem.

----------


## Varanya

¡¡¡Vaya tesoro!!!

Muchas gracias por el aporte.

Saludos

----------


## FEDE

Excelente hallazgo amigo Tescelma, muchas gracias.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------

